# [Closed] Turnips at 611



## misscarol (May 7, 2020)

Good morning!

Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for 611 this morning. It's 8:25am PST so it's only the morning price. I will try to get as many people in as possible.

Please do not pick anything up. Head straight to Nook's Cranny to sell and then head home through the airport.

If you'd like to come, leave a comment! I'll take 3 people at a time. I'll like your post when I have sent a person a Dodo code so you can see where you are at in the queue. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## Fate (May 7, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to take part in selling a batch please!


----------



## Embers (May 7, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## Natzeky (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to go!


----------



## jiroutachi (May 7, 2020)

Hello! I would like to visit if you are still available!


----------



## Trilliboo (May 7, 2020)

Id like to visit if it's still available!


----------



## Eir (May 7, 2020)

I would like to visit. Thank you so much!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (May 7, 2020)

Id love to visit.


----------



## toddishott (May 7, 2020)

Id love to visit


----------



## Sepia (May 7, 2020)

Id love to visit! =)


----------



## Zaphany (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come if available, thanks a lot!


----------



## juliaduo (May 7, 2020)

Hi! Would love to visit


----------



## seasighed (May 7, 2020)

Hi!! I'd love to visit


----------



## smolnoodle (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come visit, thank you for doing this


----------



## Fye (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors


----------



## shmoeyshmo (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you are still open!


----------



## misscarol (May 7, 2020)

Woo, it got busy! I'm still open so I'll keep chugging through the list! : )


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 7, 2020)

If you have time I’d love to come and will tip on both trips


----------



## kewpiecorgi (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come and will tip on each trip!


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come as well! Is it ok if I make multiple trips?


----------



## misscarol (May 7, 2020)

It's 11:00am PST so an hour left for these prices!


----------



## Hanami (May 7, 2020)

Hi, thank you so much for sharing! May I come?


----------



## misscarol (May 7, 2020)

Thank you to everyone I was able to see! You guys are too kind : )


----------

